
FDA Approves Sketamine for Depression - zafka
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2019/03/05/700509903/fda-clears-esketamine-nasal-spray-for-hard-to-treat-depression
======
ChrisGranger
Title contains an error: 's/Sketamine/Esketamine/g'

